# Wie soll ich Auflösung herunter setzen  ?

## Amarok

Hallo wieder einmal

Seit langer Zeit habe ich wieder mal die Ehre ein neues Notebook flugfähig zu machen.

Neben Gentoo läuft eine mini-Version von WIN7

Das Problem sind die Augen oder auch die zu hohe Auflösung.

Es handelt sich um ein LENOVO T450s mit einer Auflösung von 1920x1080

Das ist mir eindeutig zu hoch und auch den endglültigen Besitzer macht das gar nicht glücklich.Also wollte ich das ganze auf 1600x900 haben.

Um alles vorweg mal startfähig zu bekommen, haben wir mit genkernel den startkernel erstellt und ein initramfs ist wegen verschluesselter root auch erforderlich.

Grundsätzlich hatte ja gereicht per consolefont die Schriftgrösse zu ändern und mit xrandr die auflösung unter KDE auf 1600x900 anzupassen.

Leider musste ich da schnell feststellen das es so nicht klappt. 

Falscher Treiber ? Falsche Einstellungen ? keine Ahnung.

Wenn ich von X auf die Konsole umschalte, flimmert das DISPLAY dann immer wieder mal. So als würde er die Auflösung einstellen wollen. Oftmals ist dann alles nur noch schwarz oder in einer Auflösung vor der man sich fürchten muss. 

Auch fiel mir beim abspielen von manchen Videos (im Fenster )grüne Pixel auf die das Video "verschönern" .Als Vollbild sind sie dann wiederrum okay. 

Vielleicht hat ja jetzt sofort einer eine Idee was da falsch sein könnte. Ansonsten die Frage:

Wie würdet ihr vorgehen um das ganze System auf 16ßßx900 runter zu bekommen ?

Framebuffer über grub(1) kann ich zwar runtersetzten, aber der Kernel setzt beim booten dann wieder hoch.

Dachte ich hatte im Kernel mal ne Möglichkeit das fix zu ändern. Finde aber nichts mehr.

Handelt sich übrigens um einen INTEL Grafikchip

Geladen wird der I915.

Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar.

NACHTRAG_1:

Stellte mir auch die Frage ob uvesa (v86d) noch zeitmaessig ist und dem intelfb vorzuziehen ist. 

Amarok

----------

## ChrisJumper

Da muss es definitiv eine Möglichkeit unter KDE geben. Schau mal irgendwo bei Monitor-Einstellungen.

Hättest du eine Nvidia-Grafikkarte würde ich jetzt behaupten das das einfach per nvidia-settings geht. Du könntest auch deine Xorg-Configuration abändern. Es müsste aber eigentlich auch eine Einstellung bei KDE dafür geben. Bei Gnome hat man das auch unter Settings, Monitor und einem Klick auf den Bildschirm für Details.

Besser als aber die Auflösung herunter zu stellen, es sei denn dir sind Videos und so auch zu klein und du willst wegen langsamen WLAN oder Volumen-Begrenzung nicht so viel herunter laden.

Andernfalls würde ich eben auch Schriftgröße oder Theme-Design verändern. Bestimmt gibt es irgendwo die Möglichkeit das Komplette Interface größer darzustellen.

Was den Framebuffer betrifft kann ich leider nichts sagen, nutze den aber auch so gut wie nie. Damals wurden da noch schöne Bilder beim Booten angezeigt diese sind jetzt aber auch hinfällig weil sich das für die 5 Sekunden nicht lohnt.

----------

## Amarok

@ChrisJumper

Hi Chris und danke für die Antwort.

Ja ich dachte auch es waere so einfach. Aber da es sich um ein Notebook handelt, kann scheinbar unter KDE nichts so einfach umstellen wie mit einen "normalen" Monitor.  Kann da an der Auflösung gar nichts ändern. 

Einzig das Problem mit der Umschaltung auf die Konsole stellt ein wirklich grosses Problem dar. Auch bei den Videos gibts sicher mehrere Wege die gruenen Pixel wegzubekommen. Aber da immer wieder von X auf CONSOLE umgeschalten wird, ist das so nicht brauchbar. Arbeiten ist da gar nicht möglich.

Okay Terminalfenster waere eine Lösung aber leider nur bedingt.

Amarok

----------

## Christian99

Unter KDE kannst du unter Systemeinstellungen->Anzeige und Monitor die Auflösung einstellen. ich Würde aber eher die Schriftgrößen ändern. das geht unter Systemeinstellungen->Erscheinungsbild von Anwendungen->Schriftarten einstellen.

Für die Konsole: mit dem Intel IGP brauchst du eigentlich gar keinen framebuffertreiber. das macht auch der normale i915 treiber mit.

Was genau ist denn das Problem mit consolefont? Weil bei mir geht das ohne Probleme.

----------

## Amarok

Ich denke wir haben uns eben überschnitten.

Ich habe unter KDE eh auf 122 DPI umgestellt damit man etwas erkennen kann.

Und consolefont hab ich mir nen 22 er font geladen.

Das klappt alles wunderbar.

nur eben von X auf Console klappt nicht.

Der I915 wird bei mir eh auch geladen. Wobei ich mich frage ob bei neueren Grafikchps das nicht der i965 sein sollte.

Egal wenns mit i915 klappen würde. 

Ach so auflösung kann ich in den KDE-SETTINGS nicht ändern fuers notebook display (LG)

Amarok

----------

## Amarok

Sorry hab ich glatt 3 Tage daran vorbei gesehen das man sehr wohl unter KDE immer noch Auflösung umstellen kann.

Lag daran das es auf meinen eigenene Geräten eindeutiger gewesen ist.

Leider befindet sich die Auflösung nicht darunter. Werde nun aber mal unter KDE Auflösug runterschrauben und mal sehen wie mir da xrandr weiterhelfen kann. Vorallem mal schauen ob ich so dann das Problem wegbekommen kann.

Danke 

Amarok

----------

## Amarok

So hier ist er wieder.

Wie sich nun herausgestellt hat, dürfter der i915 nicht noch nicht mit dem intel broadwell.

Das Problem beim Umschalten und fehlerhafter Anzeige taucht bei verschiedenen Distris auf.

Amarok

----------

